# كم عدد الاّله التي يعبدها المسيحيين؟؟



## الخيا111ل (2 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم

مابي اطول عليكم 

اليوم قرأت في القران ايات تقول بما معناه

ان اقرب الاديان الى الاسلام هم النصارى (المسيحيين)

فا  قلت خليني ابحث في مواقع النصارى اشوف ايش سر الحكايه ليش هم 

اقرب الينا من غيرهم؟

تداور في ذهني اول سؤال راح اسأله للمسيحي هو كم عدد الاّله اللي تعبدها؟

لأنه هذا الأمر حذرنا الله منه وهو الاشراك به وهو أمر عظيم عندنا نحن المسلمون

حبيت اسأل كم تعبدون من اله ؟


----------



## Mor Antonios (2 سبتمبر 2008)

الخيا111ل قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> مابي اطول عليكم
> 
> ...


*وسلام لك عزيزي... اهلا بك وبكل اسئلتك.*
*نحن المسيحيين نعبد اله واحد هو الله خالق كل شئ ومرسل الانبياء . فالكتاب المقدس يقول:*
*سفر التثنية 6: 4** اسمع يا اسرائيل.الرب الهنا رب** واحد**.*
*انجيل مرقص 12: 29 فاجابه يسوع ان اول كل الوصايا هي اسمع يا اسرائيل.الرب الهنا رب** واحد**.*
*افسس 4: 5 رب** واحد** ايمان واحد معمودية واحدة*
*لوقا 4: 8 فاجابه يسوع وقال اذهب يا شيطان انه مكتوب للرب الهك تسجد** واياه وحده تعبد*
*مزمور 81: 9 لا يكن فيك اله غريب ولا تسجد** لاله اجنبي*
*ميخا 5: 13واقطع تماثيلك المنحوتة وانصابك من وسطك فلا تسجد لعمل يديك في ما بعد*​ 
*وقانون الايمان الذي يقوله كل مسيحيي العالم مطلعه: نؤمن باله واحد.*

*ارجوا ان اكون افدتك وشكرا لك عزيزي.*


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (2 سبتمبر 2008)

نحن نعبد الله الواحد
​


----------



## الخيا111ل (2 سبتمبر 2008)

طيب الله تعالى يقول لنا اذا قالوا لكم اننا مانشرك بالله

واننا نحن (المسيحيين) نعبد اله واحد  قولوا لهم :

{قل يا أهل الكتاب تعالوا إلى كلمة سواء بيننا وبينكم ألا نعبد إلا الله ،ولا نشرك به شيئا،ولا يتخذ بعضنا بعضا آربابا من دون الله}

وسؤال ثاني :

اذا كان الهنا واحد نحن و انتم ..

ليش مانضرب بالمصطلحات الدينية (الاسلام)..(النصارى) بعرض الحائط . 

اذا كان فقط المصطلح هو اللي يفرقنا .

وأن نعبد الله مخلصين له الدين ولا نشرك به شيئا ؟


----------



## Mor Antonios (2 سبتمبر 2008)

الخيا111ل قال:


> طيب الله تعالى يقول لنا اذا قالوا لكم اننا مانشرك بالله
> 
> واننا نحن (المسيحيين) نعبد اله واحد قولوا لهم :
> 
> ...


 
*بالنسبة لنا نحن المسيحيين فاننا نخلص لله ونسير بحسب تعاليمه ووصايا، لكن ما يجب ان تعرفه ان اله المسيحيين اي الله هو غير اله المسلمين المدعوة الله، ممكن تستغرب وتقول بس هو نفس الاسم كيف بتقول غيره. *
*اقول لك هو نفس الاسم لكنه ليس نفس الاله!...*

*فاله المسيحيين لا يامر بالقتل ولا الزنى والا القتال ولا تعدد الزوجات ...الخ*
*واسم اله المسيحيين الذي تميز عن جميع الالهه اسمه الله محبة،فهل عندك مثل هذا الاسم!.. لا اعتقد ، فعندك تسعه وتسعين اسم للاله الذي تعبده ليس فيها اسم الله محبة!!!...اذا هو ليس نفس الله الذي يعبده المسيحيين.*

*يقول الكتاب المقدس:*
*1يو 4:8 ومن لا يحب لم يعرف الله لان الله**محبة*
*1يو 4:16 ونحن قد عرفنا وصدقنا المحبة التي للّه فينا.الله محبة ومن يثبت في المحبة يثبت في الله والله فيه!*


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (2 سبتمبر 2008)

اختي الله في المسيحية غير الله في الاسلام...لان احنة بنعتبر ان محمد هو مؤسس هذا الدين (و هذا صحيح) لان لا احد يستطيع تحريف كتاب الله..ولن اتكلم عن الموضوع اكثر لكي لا اغير مسار موضوعك
و ايضا الله في الاسلام هو مختلف تماما عن المسيحية..هو مختلف كليا و في كل الاشياء
هو مختلف في الكلام و الاساليب و اللهجة و الطريقة و الى اخره
سلام الرب


----------



## الخيا111ل (2 سبتمبر 2008)

اسماء الله عدد لا متناهي....فالله الاسماء الحسنى فادعوه بها

الله محبه الله السلام.....حتى اننا نسميه الله الودود ايضا  !!

يعني انتم مثلنا ؟؟


----------



## Mor Antonios (2 سبتمبر 2008)

الخيا111ل قال:


> اسماء الله عدد لا متناهي....فالله الاسماء الحسنى فادعوه بها
> 
> الله محبه الله السلام.....حتى اننا نسميه الله الودود ايضا !!
> 
> يعني انتم مثلنا ؟؟


*شكر لردك عزيزي اذا اعتبرنا ما قلته صح، اذا ارنا اعمال الاله الذي تعبده وتعاليمه.*
*تقول انه الله السلام..اثبت ذلك لو سمحت.*
*وتقول الله الودود ..ايضا اثبت ذلك.*

*وملاحظة مهمة اقولها لك.. الان تغير مجرى سؤالك الاساسي لذلك اطلب من المشرف ان ينقل الموضوع الى القسم المناسب ، لانه هذاالقسم عزيزي حصرا للاسئلة المسيحية فقط ولا غير ذلك، وهناك قسم خاص بالحوارات المسيحية الاسلامية.*


----------



## الخيا111ل (2 سبتمبر 2008)

عراقية للمسيح قال:


> اختي الله في المسيحية غير الله في الاسلام...لان احنة بنعتبر ان محمد هو مؤسس هذا الدين (و هذا صحيح) لان لا احد يستطيع تحريف كتاب الله..ولن اتكلم عن الموضوع اكثر لكي لا اغير مسار موضوعك
> و ايضا الله في الاسلام هو مختلف تماما عن المسيحية..هو مختلف كليا و في كل الاشياء
> هو مختلف في الكلام و الاساليب و اللهجة و الطريقة و الى اخره
> سلام الرب




اذا كان محمد مزعجك فا  يقولك محمد:

لا أسألكم أجرا 



غررررريبه  ؟


----------



## الخيا111ل (2 سبتمبر 2008)

لا

هذا ماهو نقاش هذي استفسارات بس

يعني ابعرف قد ايش قريبين مننا بس

لأني مثل ماقلت لك قرات ايات عنكم وحبيت استفسر

هذي كل الحكاية


----------



## Mor Antonios (2 سبتمبر 2008)

الخيا111ل قال:


> لا
> 
> هذا ماهو نقاش هذي استفسارات بس
> 
> ...


* اهلا بك عزيزي للحوار الهادئ البناء. ونحن هنا لخدمتكم:16_14_21:*​


----------



## اغريغوريوس (2 سبتمبر 2008)

اغريغوريوس قال:


> احد المسلمين في البالتوك كتب علي التكست لو جبتولي اية واحدة  في كتابكم بتقول الله واحد في المسيحيةهسيب الاسلام مر 12:32 - [q-bible]فقال له الكاتب جيدا يا معلّم . بالحق قلت لانه الله واحد وليس
> آخر سواه [/q-bible]
> رو 3:30 - [q-bible]لان الله واحد هو الذي سيبرر الختان بالايمان والغرلة بالايمان[/q-bible].
> 
> ...





اغريغوريوس قال:


> شكرا اخي صوت الربالموضوع طويل لسة مخلص
> 
> نبتدي بايات تاني
> 
> ...



يا ريت تقراي بل انتم من تعبدون اكثر من الله

في الاية الي بتقول وتبارك الله احسن الخالقين 

اقراي المسيحية ولا تستقي من الجهلاء شيئا​


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (2 سبتمبر 2008)

ما اريد اتكلم عن محمد..هذا مو القسم المناسب..

المهم ان احنة بنعبد الله الواحد....و الله في المسيحية صدقيني مختلف تماما عن الله في الاسلام

و ما في اي شبه بينهم او اي تقارب...فالفرق كبير  و شاسع

سلام الرب معك....و رمضان كريم


----------



## اغريغوريوس (2 سبتمبر 2008)

> ما اريد اتكلم عن محمد..هذا مو القسم المناسب..
> 
> المهم ان احنة بنعبد الله الواحد....و الله في المسيحية صدقيني مختلف تماما عن الله في الاسلام
> 
> ...




فعلا اختي الحبيبة القسم غير مناسب سيتم فتح موضوع في القسم الاسلامي في شهر رمضان باذن المسيح


----------



## الخيا111ل (2 سبتمبر 2008)

طيب احنا نعبد الاهكم الذي خلقكم..


كيف تقول فيه فرق ؟؟

واسفه ع الاطاله..


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (2 سبتمبر 2008)

الخيا111ل قال:


> طيب احنا نعبد الاهكم الذي خلقكم..
> 
> 
> كيف تقول فيه فرق ؟؟
> ...



ذكرت ان الله مختلف في كل شي 

و هذا ردي السابق في هذا الموضوع


> هو مختلف في الكلام و الاساليب و اللهجة و الطريقة و الى اخره



و نحن نؤمن ان الله في الاسلام هو غير المسيحية..
انتم تقولون انكم تعبدون الله و لكن نحن لا نعتبر هذا الشي صحيح..
فتعاليمكم بالنسبة لنا مستحيل ان تكون من الله كلي القداسة
سلام الرب


----------



## صوت الرب (2 سبتمبر 2008)

الرب إلهنا رب واحد


----------



## شعاع منير (2 سبتمبر 2008)

> الرب إلهنا رب واحد



نعم أخي صوت الرب ... الرب الهنا اله واحد ... سواء كنا نؤمن به أم لا ... سواء كنا نعرفه أم لا ... المهم أنه الهنا شئنا أم أبينا ... و هو يتولى أمرنا​


----------



## My Rock (2 سبتمبر 2008)

الموضوع سؤال عن وحدانية الله الذي نعبده و اجبنا عليه
فرجاءاً لا داعي لتشتيت الموضوع
بأمكانكم فتح مواضيع اخرى بدل التشتيت و الخروج لمواضيع اخرى


----------



## الخيا111ل (4 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكورين جدا... على أجوبتكم

والاهتمام


----------



## العوام (12 سبتمبر 2008)

كما ذكر الافاضل المسوبقين .
ان فعلا اله المسيحية مختلف تماما عن اله الاسلام .والسبب هو ........

ان اله الاسلام ............
                                      واحد فقط لاغير .
اما المسيحية ..............
                                 ليس واحد ولا اثنان بل ثلاثة فى واحد
نعم ثلاثة ......اب _ابن_ وروح قدس 
فهم يعبدون الاب والابن والروح القدس كانهم اله واحد ولكن لا يعبدون الام فهى لا تعد اله عتدهم وانا لا اعرف السبب .
واظن اجابتى وصلت


----------



## Mor Antonios (12 سبتمبر 2008)

العوام قال:


> كما ذكر الافاضل المسوبقين .
> ان فعلا اله المسيحية مختلف تماما عن اله الاسلام .والسبب هو ........
> 
> ان اله الاسلام ............
> ...


اكتب باحترام يامغيب العقل..ولا تعمل ديانة للمسيحيين على كيفك.. يامفرتي ومضل مثل الهك ...


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (12 سبتمبر 2008)

العوام قال:


> كما ذكر الافاضل المسوبقين .
> ان فعلا اله المسيحية مختلف تماما عن اله الاسلام .والسبب هو ........
> 
> ان اله الاسلام ............
> ...





ربي يساعدك!

+


----------



## العوام (12 سبتمبر 2008)

الى الجميع انا لم اتكلم عن اشياء مغيبة 
مل ذكرته هو صحيح 
اذا كنت لا تريد التكملة فى الموضوع اذا فلك ما شئت 
اما اذا كنت تريد التكملة اذا فلك هذا السوال...........


هل انت تستطيع ان تساوى بين الاب والابن والروح القدس ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
فتساوى وتقدم الروح القدس بدلا من الاب او الابن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ولماذا لم يغفر الله لادم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ام انه ليس غفور وصلب ابنه الوحيد ظلما كى يفدى مخلوق؟


----------



## Mor Antonios (12 سبتمبر 2008)

العوام قال:


> الى الجميع انا لم اتكلم عن اشياء مغيبة
> مل ذكرته هو صحيح
> اذا كنت لا تريد التكملة فى الموضوع اذا فلك ما شئت
> اما اذا كنت تريد التكملة اذا فلك هذا السوال...........
> ...


*وهل انت تستطيع بحسب ايمانك بدينك.. ان تساوي بين الله، وذاته وعقله، ام الله بلا عقل وذات وكيان..ان استطعت ان تجيبني على هذا السؤال. ستفهم الاجابة على سؤالك..*
*لانه يبدوا انك مجاهد تيكست فقط واسلوبك ليس باسلوب من يريد الحوار*​


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (12 سبتمبر 2008)

*نحن نعبد اله واحد والادلة*​
*(Exodus 8:10) فَقَالَ: «غَدا». فَقَالَ: «كَقَوْلِكَ». لِكَيْ تَعْرِفَ انْ لَيْسَ مِثْلُ الرَّبِّ الَهِنَا. *

*(Exodus 20:3) لا يَكُنْ لَكَ الِهَةٌ اخْرَى امَامِي. *

*(Deuteronomy 6:4) «إِسْمَعْ يَا إِسْرَائِيلُ: الرَّبُّ إِلهُنَا رَبٌّ وَاحِدٌ. *

*(Deuteronomy 32:3) إِنِّي بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ أُنَادِي. أَعْطُوا عَظَمَةً لِإِلهِنَا. *

*(1 Samuel 2:2) لَيْسَ قُدُّوسٌ مِثْلَ الرَّبِّ, لأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ غَيْرَكَ, وَلَيْسَ صَخْرَةٌ مِثْلَ إِلَهِنَا. *

*(2 Samuel 22:32) لأَنَّهُ مَنْ هُوَ إِلَهٌ غَيْرُ الرَّبِّ، وَمَنْ هُوَ صَخْرَةٌ غَيْرُ إِلَهِنَا؟*

*(2 Kings 19:19) وَالآنَ أَيُّهَا الرَّبُّ إِلَهُنَا خَلِّصْنَا مِنْ يَدِهِ، فَتَعْلَمَ مَمَالِكُ الأَرْضِ كُلُّهَا أَنَّكَ أَنْتَ الرَّبُّ الإِلَهُ وَحْدَكَ].*

*(2 Chronicles 2:5) وَالْبَيْتُ الَّذِي أَنَا بَانِيهِ عَظِيمٌ لأَنَّ إِلَهَنَا أَعْظَمُ مِنْ جَمِيعِ الآلِهَةِ. *

*(2 Chronicles 13:10) وَأَمَّا نَحْنُ فَالرَّبُّ هُوَ إِلَهُنَا وَلَمْ نَتْرُكْهُ. وَالْكَهَنَةُ الْخَادِمُونَ الرَّبَّ هُمْ بَنُو هَارُونَ وَاللاَّوِيُّونَ فِي الْعَمَلِ*

*(Psalms 18:31) لأَنَّهُ مَنْ هُوَ إِلَهٌ غَيْرُ الرَّبِّ! وَمَنْ هُوَ صَخْرَةٌ سِوَى إِلَهِنَا! *

*(Psalms 20:7) هَؤُلاَءِ بِالْمَرْكَبَاتِ وَهَؤُلاَءِ بِالْخَيْلِ - أَمَّا نَحْنُ فَاسْمَ الرَّبِّ إِلَهِنَا نَذْكُرُ. *

*(Psalms 48:14) لأَنَّ اللهَ هَذَا هُوَ إِلَهُنَا إِلَى الدَّهْرِ وَالأَبَدِ. هُوَ يَهْدِينَا حَتَّى إِلَى الْمَوْتِ. *

*(Psalms 105:7) هُوَ الرَّبُّ إِلَهُنَا فِي كُلِّ الأَرْضِ أَحْكَامُهُ. *

*(Psalms 113:5) مَنْ مِثْلُ الرَّبِّ إِلَهِنَا السَّاكِنِ فِي الأَعَالِي*

*(Isaiah 48:12) « اِسْمَعْ لِي يَا يَعْقُوبُ. وَإِسْرَائِيلُ الَّذِي دَعَوْتُهُ. أَنَا هُوَ. أَنَا الأَوَّلُ وَأَنَا الآخِرُ*


*(Deuteronomy 6:4) «إِسْمَعْ يَا إِسْرَائِيلُ: الرَّبُّ إِلهُنَا رَبٌّ وَاحِدٌ. *

*(Malachi 2:10) أَلَيْسَ أَبٌ وَاحِدٌ لِكُلِّنَا؟ أَلَيْسَ إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ خَلَقَنَا؟ فَلِمَاذَا نَغْدُرُ الرَّجُلُ بِأَخِيهِ لِتَدْنِيسِ عَهْدِ آبَائِنَا؟*

*(Isaiah 43:11) أَنَا أَنَا الرَّبُّ وَلَيْسَ غَيْرِي مُخَلِّصٌ. *

*(Isaiah 43:12) أَنَا أَخْبَرْتُ وَخَلَّصْتُ وَأَعْلَمْتُ وَلَيْسَ بَيْنَكُمْ غَرِيبٌ. وَأَنْتُمْ شُهُودِي يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ وَأَنَا اللَّهُ.*

*(Isaiah 44:6) هَكَذَا يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ مَلِكُ إِسْرَائِيلَ وَفَادِيهِ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ: «أَنَا الأَوَّلُ وَأَنَا الآخِرُ وَلاَ إِلَهَ غَيْرِي.*

*(Isaiah 44:8) لاَ تَرْتَعِبُوا وَلاَ تَرْتَاعُوا. أَمَا أَعْلَمْتُكَ مُنْذُ الْقَدِيمِ وَأَخْبَرْتُكَ؟ فَأَنْتُمْ شُهُودِي. هَلْ يُوجَدُ إِلَهٌ غَيْرِي؟ وَلاَ صَخْرَةَ لاَ أَعْلَمُ بِهَا.*

*(Isaiah 44:24) هَكَذَا يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ فَادِيكَ وَجَابِلُكَ مِنَ الْبَطْنِ: «أَنَا الرَّبُّ صَانِعٌ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ نَاشِرٌ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَحْدِي. بَاسِطٌ الأَرْضَ. مَنْ مَعِي؟*

*(Isaiah 45:5) أَنَا الرَّبُّ وَلَيْسَ آخَرُ. لاَ إِلَهَ سِوَايَ. نَطَّقْتُكَ وَأَنْتَ لَمْ تَعْرِفْنِي. *

*(Isaiah 45:6) لِيَعْلَمُوا مِنْ مَشْرِقِ الشَّمْسِ وَمِنْ مَغْرِبِهَا أَنْ لَيْسَ غَيْرِي. أَنَا الرَّبُّ وَلَيْسَ آخَرُ.*

*(Isaiah 45:8) اُقْطُرِي أَيَّتُهَا السَّمَاوَاتُ مِنْ فَوْقُ وَلْيُنْزِلِ الْجَوُّ بِرّاً. لِتَنْفَتِحِ الأَرْضُ فَيُثْمِرَ الْخَلاَصُ وَلْتُنْبِتْ بِرّاً مَعاً. أَنَا الرَّبَّ قَدْ خَلَقْتُهُ.*

*(Isaiah 45:14) هَكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ: «تَعَبُ مِصْرَ وَتِجَارَةُ كُوشٍ وَالسَّبَئِيُّونَ ذَوُو الْقَامَةِ إِلَيْكِ يَعْبُرُونَ وَلَكِ يَكُونُونَ. خَلْفَكِ يَمْشُونَ. بِالْقُيُودِ يَمُرُّونَ وَلَكِ يَسْجُدُونَ. إِلَيْكِ يَتَضَرَّعُونَ قَائِلِينَ: فِيكِ وَحْدَكِ اللَّهُ وَلَيْسَ آخَرُ. لَيْسَ إِلَهٌ».*

*(Isaiah 45:18) لأَنَّهُ هَكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ: «خَالِقُ السَّمَاوَاتِ هُوَ اللَّهُ. مُصَوِّرُ الأَرْضِ وَصَانِعُهَا. هُوَ قَرَّرَهَا. لَمْ يَخْلُقْهَا بَاطِلاً. لِلسَّكَنِ صَوَّرَهَا. أَنَا الرَّبُّ وَلَيْسَ آخَرُ.*

*(Isaiah 45:21) أَخْبِرُوا. قَدِّمُوا. وَلْيَتَشَاوَرُوا مَعاً. مَنْ أَعْلَمَ بِهَذِهِ مُنْذُ الْقَدِيمِ أَخْبَرَ بِهَا مُنْذُ زَمَانٍ؟ أَلَيْسَ أَنَا الرَّبُّ وَلاَ إِلَهَ آخَرَ غَيْرِي؟ إِلَهٌ بَارٌّ وَمُخَلِّصٌ. لَيْسَ سِوَايَ.*

*(Isaiah 45:22) اِلْتَفِتُوا إِلَيَّ وَاخْلُصُوا يَا جَمِيعَ أَقَاصِي الأَرْضِ لأَنِّي أَنَا اللَّهُ وَلَيْسَ آخَرَ. *

*(Isaiah 45:23) بِذَاتِي أَقْسَمْتُ. خَرَجَ مِنْ فَمِي الصِّدْقُ كَلِمَةٌ لاَ تَرْجِعُ: إِنَّهُ لِي تَجْثُو كُلُّ رُكْبَةٍ. يَحْلِفُ كُلُّ لِسَانٍ.*

*(Hosea 13:4) « وَأَنَا الرَّبُّ إِلَهُكَ مِنْ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ وَإِلَهاً سُِوَايَ لَسْتَ تَعْرِفُ وَلاَ مُخَلِّصَ غَيْرِي.*

*(Joel 2:27) وَتَعْلَمُونَ أَنِّي أَنَا فِي وَسَطِ إِسْرَائِيلَ وَأَنِّي أَنَا الرَّبُّ إِلَهُكُمْ وَلَيْسَ غَيْرِي. وَلاَ يَخْزَى شَعْبِي إِلَى الأَبَدِ.*



*(Mark 10:18) فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «لِمَاذَا تَدْعُونِي صَالِحاً؟ لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ صَالِحاً إلاَّ وَاحِدٌ وَهُوَ اللَّهُ.*

*(Mark 12:29) فَأَجَابَهُ يَسُوعُ: «إِنَّ أَوَّلَ كُلِّ الْوَصَايَا هِيَ: اسْمَعْ يَا إِسْرَائِيلُ. الرَّبُّ إِلَهُنَا رَبٌّ وَاحِدٌ.*

*(Mark 12:32) فَقَالَ لَهُ الْكَاتِبُ: «جَيِّداً يَا مُعَلِّمُ. بِالْحَقِّ قُلْتَ لأَنَّهُ اللَّهُ وَاحِدٌ وَلَيْسَ آخَرُ سِوَاهُ.*

*(1 Corinthians 8:6) لَكِنْ لَنَا إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ: الآبُ الَّذِي مِنْهُ جَمِيعُ الأَشْيَاءِ وَنَحْنُ لَهُ. وَرَبٌّ وَاحِدٌ: يَسُوعُ الْمَسِيحُ الَّذِي بِهِ جَمِيعُ الأَشْيَاءِ وَنَحْنُ بِهِ.*

*(1 Corinthians 12:5) وَأَنْوَاعُ خِدَمٍ مَوْجُودَةٌ وَلَكِنَّ الرَّبَّ وَاحِدٌ. *

*(1 Corinthians 12:6) وَأَنْوَاعُ أَعْمَالٍ مَوْجُودَةٌ وَلَكِنَّ اللهَ وَاحِدٌ الَّذِي يَعْمَلُ الْكُلَّ فِي الْكُلِّ.*

*(1 Timothy 2:5) لأَنَّهُ يُوجَدُ إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ وَوَسِيطٌ وَاحِدٌ بَيْنَ اللهِ وَالنَّاسِ: الإِنْسَانُ يَسُوعُ الْمَسِيحُ،*

*(Ephesians 4:5) رَبٌّ وَاحِدٌ، إِيمَانٌ وَاحِدٌ، مَعْمُودِيَّةٌ وَاحِدَةٌ،*

*(Romans 3:30) لأَنَّ اللهَ وَاحِدٌ هُوَ الَّذِي سَيُبَرِّرُ الْخِتَانَ بِالإِيمَانِ وَالْغُرْلَةَ بِالإِيمَانِ. *

*(1 Corinthians 12:6) وَأَنْوَاعُ أَعْمَالٍ مَوْجُودَةٌ وَلَكِنَّ اللهَ وَاحِدٌ الَّذِي يَعْمَلُ الْكُلَّ فِي الْكُلِّ.*

*(Galatians 3:20) وَأَمَّا الْوَسِيطُ فَلاَ يَكُونُ لِوَاحِدٍ. وَلَكِنَّ اللهَ وَاحِدٌ. *

*(James 2:19) أَنْتَ تُؤْمِنُ أَنَّ اللَّهَ وَاحِدٌ. حَسَناً تَفْعَلُ. وَالشَّيَاطِينُ يُؤْمِنُونَ وَيَقْشَعِرُّونَ*

*(Ephesians 4:6) إِلَهٌ وَآبٌ وَاحِدٌ لِلْكُلِّ، الَّذِي عَلَى الْكُلِّ وَبِالْكُلِّ وَفِي كُلِّكُمْ.*


----------



## العوام (13 سبتمبر 2008)

mor antonios قال:


> *وهل انت تستطيع بحسب ايمانك بدينك.. ان تساوي بين الله، وذاته وعقله، ام الله بلا عقل وذات وكيان..ان استطعت ان تجيبني على هذا السؤال. ستفهم الاجابة على سؤالك..*
> *لانه يبدوا انك مجاهد تيكست فقط واسلوبك ليس باسلوب من يريد الحوار*​



اولا ما هو اسلوب الحوار ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ان ادير الى السوال ظهرى ثم اتكلم عن شعارات ؟
ام من اداب الحواب ان ترد عن السوال بالاجابة ؟
او اقل لا اعرف فاذداد احتراما عند الاخرين .
لكن كل من تكلم الان لم يرد على الاسئلة الموجهه . لماذا ؟ لا اعرف
ام المساواه بين ذات الله وعقله وكيانه فهذا امر غير مفترص فى الاسلام من الاساس .
لان الله له ذات ويد ...........
ولكن لا تدركها العقول او الابصاراو حتى التخيل . لان لا يمكن ان تصف شىء لم تراه من قبل او اتخيله.
والدليل هل يمكن لاحد ان يصف احساس اللذة داخل الجنة؟؟؟
بالطبع لا لان لم يدخلها احد من قبل .

فى النهايه اريد اجبات عن الموضوع وبس . دون مزايدات او تعليق على الاسلوب طالما انه مهذب لا يمس الدين بالسوء من قريب او من بعيد .


----------



## Mor Antonios (13 سبتمبر 2008)

> اولا ما هو اسلوب الحوار ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ان ادير الى السوال ظهرى ثم اتكلم عن شعارات ؟


*عزيزي من يقول اننا نعبد ثلاثة الهة؟؟؟ولا نعبد الام..الخ فو شخص لا يتكلم بفكر المسيحيين بل باسلوب حوار تعلمه من صغرة ..ان المسيحيين كفرة ويعبدون ثلاثة اله و.الخ*


> *اما المسيحية ..............
> ليس واحد ولا اثنان بل ثلاثة فى واحد
> نعم ثلاثة ......اب _ابن_ وروح قدس
> فهم يعبدون الاب والابن والروح القدس كانهم اله واحد ولكن لا يعبدون الام فهى لا تعد اله عتدهم وانا لا اعرف السبب
> *


*اليس هذا كلامك فمن قال لك اننا نعبد ثلاثة اله...وتغمز  للسخرية باننا لا نعبد الام.. *


> لكن كل من تكلم الان لم يرد على الاسئلة الموجهه . لماذا ؟ لا اعرف


*من قال لك ذلك ..انظر الى رد ana 100 100 مثلا الم يرد ويثبت من الكتاب باننا نعبد اله واحد!!!...*


> م المساواه بين ذات الله وعقله وكيانه فهذا امر غير مفترص فى الاسلام من الاساس .
> لان الله له ذات ويد ...........
> ولكن لا تدركها العقول او الابصاراو حتى التخيل . لان لا يمكن ان تصف شىء لم تراه من قبل او اتخيله.
> والدليل هل يمكن لاحد ان يصف احساس اللذة داخل الجنة؟؟؟


*عجبي! يعني يد الله لاتدركها العقول في الاسلام وتقتنع بذلك لانك مسلم!!!!...ولما تيجي ل..باسم (بالمفرد) الاب والابن والروح القدس الاله الواحد امين ..دي لم تقدر على ادراكها...عجبي**.. مع اننا نقول باسم وليس باسماء ..واله واحد؟؟؟؟*.*
على كل حال اهلا بك*


----------



## العوام (13 سبتمبر 2008)

اخى العزيز ........................
انا لا اغمس بالسخرية لاحد .........
وان فهمتها على انها سخرية فتقبل منى خالص اعتذارى 
ولكن طالما يوجد اب وابن اذا لماذا تنكر ان يكون هناك ام ؟
وطالما عبدت الاب اذا ما قدر الام فى نظرك؟

اما بالنسبة لرد 100 100 فده قمة التناقض الذى لا استطيع فهمه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ان كل المقاطع المشار اليها والمستند اليها باديكم تدل على الوحدانية فقط !!!!
فمن اين اتيتم بالثلاوث المقدس ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
فكل ما كتب لم يذكر انه عبارة عن اب وابن وروح قدس . فمن اين اتيتم بها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وطالما انها غير منصوص عليها لماذا اعترضت عندما اضيفت الام لتكون الاقنيم الرابع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ارجوا الاجابة ....واشكرك على سعة صدرك .


----------



## fredyyy (13 سبتمبر 2008)

العوام قال:


> ولكن طالما يوجد اب وابن اذا لماذا تنكر ان يكون هناك ام ؟
> وطالما عبدت الاب اذا ما قدر الام فى نظرك؟


 


*الله ليس له أم *

*إحذر من تكرار هذه الكلمة*

*العذراء المطوبة مريم .... أم المسيح بحسب الجسد *

*وليست ُأماً للاهوت*



العوام قال:


> وطالما انها غير منصوص عليها لماذا اعترضت عندما اضيفت الام لتكون الاقنيم الرابع ؟


 

*ليس من حقك أن تضيف للمسيحية شئ *

*من فضلك إسأل فقط **ولا تشرُد بفكرك بعيد *

*إننا نتكلم عن الله فيجب أن تنتقي الكلمات المناسبة*


----------



## Mor Antonios (13 سبتمبر 2008)

العوام قال:


> اخى العزيز ........................
> انا لا اغمس بالسخرية لاحد .........
> وان فهمتها على انها سخرية فتقبل منى خالص اعتذارى
> ولكن طالما يوجد اب وابن اذا لماذا تنكر ان يكون هناك ام ؟
> ...


*عزيزي انت فاهم الامر خطا!*

*اولا نحن لا نقول أب وام..الخ..ويجب ان تُثب كلامك من الكتاب المقدس ولا تقل كلاما مرسلا بدون ادلة كتابية..*
*عزيزي نحن نقول آب وليس أب ..نقولها بالالف الممدوده آب..وهي غير الأب التي تشير الى من عنده اولاد ومتزوج.*
*فكلمة آب هي كلمة سريانية آرامية من آَبا (آبو ) وتُركت كما هي اثناء ترجمة الكتاب المقدس للغة العربية لانها خاصة بذات الله وللتميز بينها وبين الأب ومع كذلك انت لم تميز ذلك !!وهي تعني الله الواحد.*
*ولا شان لها بالكلمة التي تبني عليها شبهتك وهي الأب..*
*انت تستطيع أن تقول انا " أب"...اذا كنت صاحب اطفال.*
*لكن هل تستطيع انت تقول انا "الآب؟" ..اذا كنت تستطيع فأكتبها لي في ردك!!!!.*


> وطالما عبدت الاب اذا ما قدر الام فى نظرك؟


*اذا هنا يكون سؤالك بالاساس بني على باطل!! *
*ولا يوجد أم بالموضوع لان الكلمة لا تشير الى معنى الأب الارضي بل هي الآب (اي الله) الخاصة بالله واحد!.*


> وطالما انها غير منصوص عليها لماذا اعترضت عندما اضيفت الام لتكون الاقنيم الرابع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


*عزيزي من غير المعقول ان تضيف شريعة من خيالك الى ايماننا المسيحي..اعطنى من الكتاب ان الام هي اقنوم رابع...انت تتكلم عن المسيحيين بافكار حملتها من مجتمعك كلها ظلم وهجوم وافتراء علينا... لكن شكرا لك لانك تستوضح الامر..لكن انتبة لادب الكلام حدود فانت حين تقول عن الام اقنوم رابع من غير ادلة من الكتاب ..فانك تكون منافق اليس كذلك..فانت لا تستطيع ان تضيف مايمليه عليك خيالك..لاننا نؤمن بالكتاب المقدس من دون اضافات وتحريفات...وشكرا لك.*


----------



## My Rock (13 سبتمبر 2008)

قلنا اننا نعبد اله واحد
الكتاب المقدس يشهد بالوحدانية بنصوص كثيرة
نحن اول امن بالله الحقيقي الواحد من خلال كتابه و كلمته

نحن سبقنا الكل بوحدانية الله المشهودة في الطتاب المقدس

كل هذا و يسأل المسلم هذا السؤال الذي يدل على جهله بالعقيدة المسيحية!


----------



## اخوكم (13 سبتمبر 2008)

الخيا111ل قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> مابي اطول عليكم
> 
> ...



*
البداية أن تكون صادق مع نفسك ومع الرب
صلي وأطلب بلجاجة من الرب أن يقودك الى الطريق الصحيح
فقد قال رب المجد 
أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة
إقرأ إنجيل متى
تعرف على السيد المسيح وعلى المبادئ وعلى تعاليمة
وإستمر فى طلب أن يظهر لك ذاته وأن يعرفك الحقيقة
وسلام 
ربنا يعطيك الإستنارة*​


----------



## mina_picasso (13 سبتمبر 2008)

*أنا مش حطول عليكم حقول كلام مختصر.

أخي المسلم انت عامل نفسك فاهم كويس وعمال بتقول كلام غلط وبتغلط فينا علي الرغم من الآجبات اللي رد بيها عليك اخواتي .

أنا عايز اقولك تقدر ترض علي ابونا زكريا بطرس اللي فضحكم علي الملء من كتبكم ولا واحد فيكم عارف يرض  كدة كفاية .​*


----------



## الباغم (14 سبتمبر 2008)

> قلنا اننا نعبد اله واحد
> الكتاب المقدس يشهد بالوحدانية بنصوص كثيرة
> نحن اول امن بالله الحقيقي الواحد من خلال كتابه و كلمته
> 
> ...



هل من الممكن أن تعرفنا على هذا الإله من فضلك , وما معنى عقيدة الثالوث في النصرانية ؟؟

شكرا لك


----------



## Mor Antonios (14 سبتمبر 2008)

الباغم قال:


> هل من الممكن أن تعرفنا على هذا الإله من فضلك , وما معنى عقيدة الثالوث في النصرانية ؟؟
> 
> شكرا لك


*اهلا بك ياالباغم....مامعنى هذا الاسم؟*
*بالنسبة لعقيدة النالوث فالموضوع موجود في المنتدى .....اقراء هنا لوسمحت:*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/sh...=%DA%DE%ED%CF%C9+%C7%E1%CB%C7%E1%E6%CB&page=2​


----------



## الباغم (14 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا لك 

اطلعت على الموضوع , لكن أريد معرفة معنى كلمة" أقنوم" ؟؟؟


----------



## Mor Antonios (14 سبتمبر 2008)

الباغم قال:


> شكرا لك
> 
> اطلعت على الموضوع , لكن أريد معرفة معنى كلمة" أقنوم" ؟؟؟


 الأقنوم : أي قيام الشيء بذاته , فالأقنوم هو جوهر روحي شخصي لطبيعة قابلة للإشتراك بكثيرين شأنه أن يقيمها بذاته ويحجز عن الإشتراك أي الأقنوم هو الذي يميز الأشخاص وحتى ولو كانوا من طبيعة واحدة عن بعضهم .
* الأقنوم يعني بالسريانية: (ܩܢܘܡܐ قنومو) وهي كلمة سريانية تعني الجوهر المخصوص بالشيء أو الطبيعة المخصوصة بخاصة وهي ( كلمة الأقنوم) أعم من الشخص إذ تتناول الخالق والمخلوق معا أما الشخص (ܦܪܨܘܦܐ فرصوفو) يتناول المخلوق فقط .
طبعا كلمة اقنوم هي مصطلح وضعه علماء اللاهوت للدلالة على ما سبق


----------



## اغريغوريوس (15 سبتمبر 2008)

نحن الموحدون وانتم المشركين
احد المسلمين في البالتوك كتب علي التكست لو جبتولي اية واحدة  في كتابكم بتقول الله واحد في المسيحيةهسيب الاسلام مر 12:32 - [Q-BIBLE]فقال له الكاتب جيدا يا معلّم . بالحق قلت لانه الله واحد وليس
آخر سواه [/Q-BIBLE]
رو 3:30 - [Q-BIBLE]لان الله واحد هو الذي سيبرر الختان بالايمان والغرلة بالايمان[/Q-BIBLE]. 



1تي 2:5 -[Q-BIBLE]لانه يوجد اله واحد ووسيط واحد بين الله والناس الانسان يسوع
المسيح [/Q-BIBLE]



العهد الجديد من الكتاب المقدس بالأصحاح رقم2 والآية رقم 19 فسوف تجد نص الآية في أولها : "[Q-BIBLE]أنت تؤمن أن الله واحد حسنا تفعل"[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]لنا اب واحد هو الله (يو 8 :41)[/Q-BIBLE]


[Q-BIBLE] لَكِنْ لَنَا إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ: الآبُ الَّذِي مِنْهُ جَمِيعُ الأَشْيَاءِ وَنَحْنُ لَهُ. وَرَبٌّ وَاحِدٌ: يَسُوعُ الْمَسِيحُ الَّذِي بِهِ جَمِيعُ الأَشْيَاءِ وَنَحْنُ بِهِ. 
(1كو8 :6)[/Q-BIBLE]

شكرا اخي صوت الربالموضوع طويل لسة مخلص 

نبتدي بايات تاني


[q-bible]تث 4:39 -فاعلم اليوم وردد في قلبك ان الرب هو الاله في السماء من فوق
وعلى الارض من اسفل . ليس سواه [/q-bible]



[q-bible]انا الرب الهك ......... لا يكن لك الهة اخري امامي   (حز 20 :2 و3 )[/q-bible]



[q-bible]تث 32:39 - انظروا الآن . انا انا هو وليس اله معي . انا أميت وأحيي سحقت
واني اشفي وليس من يدي مخلّص . [/q-bible]


يقول ايوب عن الله

[q-bible]الباسط السموات* وحده*............والماشي علي اعالي البحر (ايوب 9 :8)[/q-bible]




يقول اشعياء عن الله




[q-bible]
اشعياء (5:45و6و7و8)5 أنا الرب وليس آخر . لا إله سواي . نطقتك وأنت لم تعرفني 

6 لكي يعلموا من مشرق الشمس ومن مغربها أن ليس غيري . أنا الرب وليس آخر 

7 مصور النور وخالق الظلمة ، صانع السلام وخالق الشر . أنا الرب صانع كل هذه 

8 اقطري أيتها السماوات من فوق ، ولينزل الجو برا . لتنفتح الأرض فيثمر الخلاص ، ولتنبت برا معا . أنا الرب قد خلقته [/q-bible]




[q-bible]اشعياء(45 :21 و 22 )

21 أخبروا . قدموا . وليتشاوروا معا . من أعلم بهذه منذ القديم ، أخبر بها منذ زمان ؟ أليس أنا الرب ولا إله آخر غيري ؟ إله بار ومخلص . ليس سواي 
22 التفتوا إلي واخلصوا يا جميع أقاصي الأرض ، لأني أنا الله وليس آخر [/q-bible]


_*يتبع بنعمة المسيح*_​-----------------------------------------------
اهم المراجع
الكتاب المقدس


كتاب الجواب رقم 2 اسئلة هامة عن الله صفحة33


هل الله واحــد أم ثلاثــــة؟

هل الله واحد ام ثالوث للقمص زكريا بطرس​
*حول الثالوث خاص للأخ My Rock فقط





شرح التثليث والتوحيد بصورة مبسطة 



*


----------



## al kharek (17 سبتمبر 2008)

العوام قال:


> هل من الممكن ان اساوى بين الثلاث اقانيم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ام الامر قد رتب على ذلك . آب وابن وروح قدس؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> هل ادم وباقى الانبياء امنوا بالمسيح كمخلص ومفدى .ام حالهم مثل المسلمين على جهل؟؟؟؟؟؟




سلام المسيح مع الجميع 

اخي العوام ..كيف تساوي؟؟؟؟ هم اصلا متساويين؟؟؟ 
اما قولك اب و ابن وروح قدس... قد رتب الامر علي ذلك ..فأقول لك 

{ هُوَ ٱللَّهُ ٱلَّذِي لاَ إِلَـٰهَ إِلاَّ هُوَ ٱلْمَلِكُ ٱلْقُدُّوسُ ٱلسَّلاَمُ ٱلْمُؤْمِنُ ٱلْمُهَيْمِنُ ٱلْعَزِيزُ ٱلْجَبَّارُ ٱلْمُتَكَبِّرُ سُبْحَانَ ٱللَّهِ عَمَّا يُشْرِكُونَ }

هل من الممكن اقول ... هو الجبار العزيز السلام المهيمن الملك القدوسام الامر قد رتب علي ذلك؟؟؟؟ 

اما ادم و باقي الانبياء أمنوا بالمسيح رب و مخلص و رقدوا علي رجاء الخلاص ...
فالمسيح له المجد يقول لتلاميذه ..ان انبياء كثيرين اشتهوا ان يروا ما انتم ترون و لم يروا و ان يسمعوا ما انتم تسمعون و لم يسمعوا اما انتم فطوبي لعيونكم لانها تبصر و لاذانكم لانها تسمع .
سلام و محبه.


----------

